# [OT] MP3-Sammlung ordnen

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich denke, das Problem kennen viele hier. Meine MP3-Sammlung ist absolut durcheinander, die Dateibenennung ist nicht einheitlich, manche Dateien fliegen lose im Musik-Ordner rum, andere wiederum in Unterordner für die Alben usw.

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie ordne ich das am besten? Eigentlich ist es nicht so dringend, weil ich eh Amarok benutze, aber wenn man dann mal was von Hand sucht, findet man es eben erst nach aufwändigem Suchen...

Ich dachte daran, entweder alles in einen Ordner zu werfen und die Dateien noch einheitlich zu benennen (was ja glaub ich mit Musicbrainz oder so geht) oder für jeden Interpret/jedes Album einen eigenen Ordner zu machen und die Dateien dann aber auch noch einheitlich zu benennen.

Kennt jemand Tools um sowas automatisiert zu machen oder wie macht ihr das?

ChrisM

----------

## Mac Fly

Versuch mal "mp3tag".

Ansonsten hab ich ne Ordnerstruktur, in der zuerst nach Genres sortiert wird, dort sind Ordner mit den Alben drin, ein Ordner für Mixe und wen ich von einem Artist mehr als 2 Tracks hab, dann bekommt der auch noch n Ordner.

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe auch

Mp3 tags aufgrund von Dateinamen erstellen

MP3-Archivierungs-Tool

Suche Programm zum umbennen von Mp3

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

mp3tag ist aber doch nur für Windows, oder? Zumindest hab ich ein Windowsprogramm mit diesem Namen gefunden und im Portage Tree gibts das Programm nicht.

ChrisM

----------

## psyqil

```
*  media-sound/easytag

      Latest version available: 1.99.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,082 kB

      Homepage:    http://easytag.sourceforge.net/

      Description: EasyTAG mp3/ogg ID3 tag editor

      License:     GPL-2
```

Ist etwas gewöhnungsbedftig in der Bedienung, aber macht sonst alles, was man so erwartet...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

danke für den Tipp!

Ich habe gerade Musicbrainz entdeckt. Das Prinzip ist ja mal wirklich genial (saubere Tags durch das Erkennen von Liedern, nur einer muss die ID3-Tags richtig ausfüllen, alle anderen kriegen es von ihm) und die Musicbrainz-Lib scheint es auch für Linux zu geben.

Aber den Tagger gibts anscheinend nur für Windows. Kennt vielleicht jemand ein ähnliches Tool, das wäre mir nämlich noch lieber als z.B. Easytag, weil bei vielen Liedern auch Dateiname und Tags total fehlerhaft sind.

ChrisM

----------

## Stormkings

Du hast oben geschrieben, dass du Amarok nutzt. Wenn der richtig kompiliert ist kann er auch Musicbrainz benutzen.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

naja, aber in Amarok gibts ja nur den Musicbrainz-Button, der dann auf der Musicbrainz-Seite das Lied eben nachschlägt.

Aber umbenennen kann Amarok nicht, oder doch?

ChrisM

----------

## Fauli

Oder media-sound/qmbtagger. Ist zwar erst Version 0.07 und läuft nicht immer 100% stabil, funktioniert aber im Großen und Ganzen.

----------

## Earthwings

juk hat auch Unterstützung für musicbrainz. Als ich es das letzte Mal ausprobiert hab, war juk beim Anpassen individueller tags deutlich besser als amarok.

----------

## misterjack

da ich fast nur kompette alben habe (98% meiner sammlung) habe ich folgendes schema: artist/album/nr - titel.mp3

dann wurde jede mp3 mit easytag (das perfekteste tag-prog überhaupt) ordentliche id3-tags verpasst

----------

## amdunlock

hmm und wie erkennt musicbrainz die lieder? spielt es die lieder im bg ab und erkennt die melodie???

Olli

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> juk hat auch Unterstützung für musicbrainz. Als ich es das letzte Mal ausprobiert hab, war juk beim Anpassen individueller tags deutlich besser als amarok.

 

Genau!

Außerdem ist Juk sehr geeignet um schnell und komfortabel Playlists anzulegen. Gerade wenn du viele Alben hast, kannst du das so schnell sortieren und Ordnung rein bringen.

----------

## Earthwings

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> hmm und wie erkennt musicbrainz die lieder? spielt es die lieder im bg ab und erkennt die melodie???

 

So in der Art  :Smile: 

Aus den Audiodaten wird ein TRM Fingerabdruck generiert, der als Index für die Musicbrainz Datenbank benutzt wird.

----------

## Garwin

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> da ich fast nur kompette alben habe (98% meiner sammlung) habe ich folgendes schema: artist/album/nr - titel.mp3
> 
> dann wurde jede mp3 mit easytag (das perfekteste tag-prog überhaupt) ordentliche id3-tags verpasst

 

volle Zustimmung, genau dasselbe hier bei mir.

----------

## tgurr

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> naja, aber in Amarok gibts ja nur den Musicbrainz-Button, der dann auf der Musicbrainz-Seite das Lied eben nachschlägt.
> 
> Aber umbenennen kann Amarok nicht, oder doch?
> ...

 

Rechtsklick in der Playlist auf den gewünschten Song -> 'View/Edit Meta Information' und 'Fill-In Tags Using MusicBrainz', würde aber dennoch auch EasyTAG empfehlen, ist um Welten besser und schneller.

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, ich nutze auch die Ordnerstruktur /artist/album/nr - name.mp3 für komplette Alben. Einzelne Songs kommen einfach lose in den Ordner /artist/name.mp3.

Zum taggen nehme ich "audio tag tool", das gefällt mir besser als easytag bzw. finde ich die Bedienung einfacher.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## the-pugnacity

oder einfach mal itunes rüber laufen lassen....itunes macht das in meinen augen perfekt. schade das es itunes nicht für linux gibt.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Rechtsklick in der Playlist auf den gewünschten Song -> 'View/Edit Meta Information' und 'Fill-In Tags Using MusicBrainz', würde aber dennoch auch EasyTAG empfehlen, ist um Welten besser und schneller.

 

ja, hab ich eben auch grade gemerkt, nur muss ich bei meiner Sammlung dann trotzdem ca. 5000 mal klicken, was etwas arg viel Aufwand ist.  :Wink: 

Und Easytag geht wie gesagt nicht, weil es ja entweder nur Filename nach ID3 oder ID3 nach Filename erstellen kann, aber manchmal beides falsch ist bzw. manche Lieder gar nicht getaggt sind und andere wiederum perfekt getaggt sind, aber der Dateiname falsch ist, d.h. ich müsste wieder bei jedem Lied von Hand nachbessern.

ChrisM

----------

## null_

Easytag kann auch komplette Albentags über CDDB herunterladen...

----------

## Erlenmayr

Ich benutze Kid3, damit kann man komfortabel ganze Alben automatisch mit Tags aus einer CDDB speisen und zusätzlich aus den Tags Dateinamen generieren, wie man sie am liebsten hätte.

----------

## x86power

Also zum Mp3s sortieren wechsel ich eigentlich immer noch ins Win.

Habe bis jetz noch keine besseres Tool als Id3tagit gefunden.

Ich habe früher alle Lieder in einem Ordner Mp3 gehabt. Hab dann zwar für jedes Album eine extra Playliste erstellt aber wenn man nur mal kurz ein Album auf Mp3Player ziehen will hat das nur Nachteile (Ich weiß es gibt extra Programme die das erledigen...).

Mittlerweile hab ich einen Mp3 Ordner der in Kategorien eingeteilt ist:

MP3

-Dance

-Schranz

-Rock

-Soundtrack

-HipHop

    -Deutscher HipHop

    -Battlerap

     -AmiRap

-Dancehall

-Rest

Für jedes einzelen Album wird ein extra Ordner erstellt und zwar unter ganz bestimmten Format:

 <Artist> - <Albumtitel> - <Erscheinungsjahr>

In jedem Albumordner ist eine Playliste die das komplette Album abspielt.

Mp3s sortier ich folgendermaßen:

<Artist> - <Titelnr> - <Title>

(Die Playliste ist dann <Artist> - 00 - <Albumname>)

Bei mir dauerts eigentlich immer ziehmlich lange bis irgendwas aus dem unsortiert Ordner in "fertig" kommt.

Hängt damit zusammen das nicht alle Leute so wie ich sortiere, bin aber trotzdem der Meinung das ich die beste Methode habe.

Hab sogar meine eigene Schreibweise von Titeln. Jeder Anfangsbuchstabe muss Gross sein, Feat/Ft/Feat. wird alles umgewandlet in feat., Klammern kommen bei mir nie vor _auser_ es ist ein Remix oder eine Live version eines Liedes.

Aber wenn man sich damit zu sehr befasst wird man blöd; man kann ja nicht mal der freedb Datenbank trauen. Jeder schreibt den Titel ein bisschen anders. Jedesmal auf dem Cover nachzuguckn ist auch sehr lästig.

Wenn irgendjemand ein besseres System hat als ich kanns ers mich bitte wissen lassen. 

PS: Ich finde jede Datei innerhalb von ca.10-15 Sekunden

Gruß

----------

